# Interior update /// door panels



## FV 5 (Nov 21, 2003)

A few years ago I had the headliner redone in my 83 with black suede and the pillars to match . 
The trim guy took so long to do the job that I took the car when he was finished but before he started on the matching door panels . 
A friend found another shop to do the door panels and they finished them with new vinyl on the top and bottom and the black suede in the middle . 
I think they turned out really nice and it freshens up the interior . 
I still need to install the black quattro script seats to finish it off but that will probably take me another year to get around to . 
Thanks to some of the regulars on here for info on the original door panels .


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Interior update /// door panels (FV 5)*

I like the suede!
Do you plan on getting the door pockets installed again? It looks good without them...


----------



## FV 5 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Interior update /// door panels (Sepp)*

I would put door pockets back on if I could find a set that were new but the one's I have aren't nice enough use .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Interior update /// door panels (FV 5)*

Looks fantastic. Can you recommend the shop? I have an extra set of panels, back seat and Recaros I'd like to swap into my 4KQ that will all need re-covered so I can have leather without ruining my pristine interior parts. I've been holding out for a good interior shop and am in central PA.


----------



## FV 5 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Interior update /// door panels ([email protected])*

The shop that did the door panels is in Georgia , they were very quick and did excellent work . A friend that lives in that area got them done for me so I could get info on the shop if you were interested in using them .
The shop that did the carpet , suede headliner and pillars is called Wicked Stitches http://www.sweetwaterseats.com/ He did an excellent job also , I think I was his first car customer so that may have caused the process to take longer than I liked . He has been doing car stuff for a few years since I had mine done but he is a one man operation .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Interior update /// door panels (FV 5)*

Thanks for the info. If you wouldn't mind sharing info on the door panel guys, that'd be great. Thanks!


----------



## FV 5 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Interior update /// door panels ([email protected])*

The shop is called Exotic Top and Trim in Lawrenceville, GA. The guy who did the work is the owner Russell Bush .


----------

